# 41 weeks and lots of pressure down there



## Steviem2703

Sorry me again, hiya all... I am 41 weeks today and my baby is engaged already according to my notes (not sure how far it doesnt say it just says eng) and tonight iv been having lots if pressure down there like at pubic bone/pelvis on and off since about 6 pm and threw the night and it's still happening now it comes every 5 min or so and lasts about 30 seconds... could this be a sign labour is coming or is it just my baby moving further down?. It is same amount of pain like it doesn't change but is uncomfortable


----------



## DolceBella

It could be the beginnings of labor. Do you feel the top of your uterus getting firmer? Keep your bladder empty, stay well hydrated, and get lots of rest!


----------



## Steviem2703

DolceBella said:


> It could be the beginnings of labor. Do you feel the top of your uterus getting firmer? Keep your bladder empty, stay well hydrated, and get lots of rest!

No just keep getting the pressure down there iv not noticed uterus tightening I will do thank you Hun


----------



## Steviem2703

DolceBella said:


> It could be the beginnings of labor. Do you feel the top of your uterus getting firmer? Keep your bladder empty, stay well hydrated, and get lots of rest!

I am getting tightening at top of my bump I have noticed it I press it when Im getting pressure it goes hard then when it stops it goes


----------



## DolceBella

Yes, those are mild contractions. If you feel tired, drink tons and go lay down. If you have energy, try going for a walk. Real labor will progress, false labor will fade out.


----------



## Steviem2703

Thank you soo much to everyone that gave advice and support... Just wanted to let you all know I gave birth to a beautiful little girl on Friday 13th at 8.48pm weighing 8lb 11oz


----------



## DolceBella

I was wondering where you went! I figured you must've delivered. Congratulations!!


----------



## Steviem2703

DolceBella said:


> I was wondering where you went! I figured you must've delivered. Congratulations!!

Thank you :) when I got to hospital I was already 8 cm was so shocked


----------



## DolceBella

Great job!


----------



## MamaLa

Steviem2703 said:


> Thank you soo much to everyone that gave advice and support... Just wanted to let you all know I gave birth to a beautiful little girl on Friday 13th at 8.48pm weighing 8lb 11oz


Congratulations:flower:


----------

